# Los Angeles Trade Technical College



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I have to give shout out to all my fellow students and grads at my soon to be alma mater. Holler back if you guys are out there.


----------



## chefintraining (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey I'm a current student at LATTC in the culinary arts program. It's a great program. I absolutely love it. But I'm letting you know right now if you think you know it all you don't know ish. These chefs will put you in your place COOK! LOL j/p. Beware of Chef Sue she teaches the breakfast class and it's real world production you work a breakfast line for the whole semester and in a 4 hour period you put out about 350-400 dishes everything from eggs, to omelettes, pancakes, french toast, waffles etc.... she's mean, but she can also be very nice


----------



## omnomnom (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi, I am currently thinking about attending LATTC college for the culinary program. Im not so sure though. I LOVE food. I know I want to become a chef thats for sure just not sure if I should attend this school or not. If you can give me some feed back I would greatly appreciate it and how well are your chances to get a job would they be the same if you want to Le Cor Don Bleu?


----------

